# Laptop seems to be slowly failing [Windows 10]



## YoshiyaKiryu (Jan 9, 2010)

First off, I just want to thank anyone who has any advice at all to offer! I'll explain the situation.

About a month ago, some of my apps refused to open, crashed a few seconds in, or froze. At first I thought it was the apps themselves as one of the app producers had mentioned they were discontinuing it. However, I started having more and more other issues. Programs such as Chrome would take ages to load, programs such as Spotify and Skype would refuse to close, and I would struggle to open files I was trying to attach to emails, tweets and the like.

Since then, the problems are going a little haywire. My antivirus completely stopped working, upon launch my laptop occasionally says "Preparing Windows" and then takes me to an almost empty version of my desktop, icons and text frequently disappear, and now programs such as Photoshop refuse to open (which is a big issue considering Photoshop is important for my work). This is just a few of the problems.

At first I considered that it was a virus or malware or something. I've done numerous checks and while some stuff has been removed, the problem persists. It could be something they can't detect, but I'm unsure.

Another thing I considered was that the hard drive is failing. My laptop is about two years old, and up until now I've not really had any issues with it. It's entirely possible though. I'd rather it's not that as I can't afford to replace it and my work involves me using a computer.

I was just wondering if there's anything I can do (preferably something not too expensive) to at least get an insight into what the problem is.

Some info on my laptop:

Running: Windows 10 Home
System Type: 64 bit OS
Processor: AMD A8-4555M APU
System: HP

If you need any more details, give me a shout, and thanks again for any help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend that you attempt to boot to Windows Startup Repair from the Advance Boot menu to see if you can attempt to repair Windows.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all

Probably can't hurt to run the built-in Diagnostics, either: to put your mind at ease. That way you can be more confident that your hard drive & memory, for example, are OK. On most HP laptops with that cpu from 2014, pressing *F2* at power on should bring you to the Diagnostics screens (or to a menu from which you can navigate to the Diagnostics), where you can choose what tests to run. I figure why not run as many as you can, as thoroughly as possible. Why not?

... And, if you aren't sure how to get to the *Startup Repair* that Masterchief mentions, here's how:
1) Click on the *Windows Start Menu icon*
2) Select *Settings*
3) Select *Update & Security*
4) Select *Recovery* 
5) Select *Advanced Startup*
6) Select *Restart Now* (don't worry, it doesn't restart yet...)
7) .... you'll see a "*Please wait* ..." screen for a moment ....
8) From the *Choose an Option* screen, select *Troubleshoot*
9) Select *Advanced Options*
10) Select *Startup Repair*

If the Startup Repair doesn't seem to quite fix things, you can also try *scanning for corrupt system files*:
1) *Right-click* the *Windows Start Menu icon*
2) Select *Command Prompt (Admin)*
3) (answer* YES* to the prompt to allow)
4) In the C:\Windows\System32> prompt, type *sfc /scannow * 
5) Press* Enter*
6) You should see the message "Beginning system scan. This process will take some time" ... and you'll see the percentage of verified files increment, until it is done. It will report how it did. Let us know if it reports that it found but could not fix some files.

Should the scan find but not be able to fix system files, you can try to fix that by using a method tool called DISM for short. If your Internet service is fairly steady, you can try the online version of this method. The DISM tool can take anywhere from fifteen minutes to an hour or two, depending on the amount of files it has to fix: try to be patient, and don't worry if the "percent complete" stays for a long while at any given percentage ... that's normal. Here's* how to use the DISM tool*:
1) *Right-click* the *Windows Start Menu icon*
2) Select *Command Prompt (Admin)*
3) (answer *YES* to the prompt to allow)
4) In the C:\Windows\System32> prompt, type *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
5) And press *Enter*.

It also can't hurt to have a look in your *Event Viewer error logs*. Here's how:
1) *Right-click* the *Windows 10 Start menu icon*
2) Select* Event Viewer*
3) (Make sure that the topmost "*Event Viewer (Local)*" is *highlighted* in the left-hand pane ... if not, click on it to highlight it)
4) Click on the up-arrows on the right-hand side of their frames to *collapse* the "*Recently View Nodes*" and "*Log Summary*" windows. This will give you more room to view events in the "Summary of Administrative Events" window.
5) In the *Summary of Administrative Events* window, click on the plus (+) sign in front of the *Critical* and *Error* categories to expand their lists. To view all the instances of any listed Critical event or Error event, double-click on that event.

Let us know how it goes, and if you have any questions.


----------



## YoshiyaKiryu (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you both so much for the help! I tried Startup Repair but my laptop froze while doing it. It's another common problem I've been having - often, the laptop just won't shut down. Later on today when I get a bit more spare time I'll test what's been suggested and report back.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck! .... we'll stay tuned...


[P.S. .... I'd start with the Diagnostics - since they are built in, they're pretty handy]


----------



## YoshiyaKiryu (Jan 9, 2010)

Apologies for the late response, I wanted to wait a while before updating you (just to be safe), but I ended up forgetting!

The majority of the issues are gone now. It seems to be because of a variety of things, but I think the main one was Windows Startup Repair. Another big issue was that my antivirus had some malware on it, so I removed it from my system and the laptop generally runs faster now. Programs load almost instantly, there's few random crashes, and I can access everything fine.

The only issue I have is with Windows 10 apps, which are still broken. I'll display the issue in this image.










These apps are all inaccessible, even when trying to load from other programs. The App Store is encountering the same issue, however the name hasn't changed there. Do you have any advice for this issue? Any more information you need will be given!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again

You mentioned that you uninstalled your antivirus - did you replace it with another antivirus yet? If not, make sure that at least Windows 10's built-in antivirus, "Windows Defender" is turned on & protecting your computer .... (You can visit the "Action Center" in "Control Panel" to view the status of your Windows protections (Windows Defender, Windows Firewall). To see the Control Panel, right-click the Windows 10 Start Menu icon, and select Control Panel.

You can try a PowerShell command to repair reinstall the Windows 10 built-in Apps:

*Repair Reinstall the built-in Windows 10 Apps*

1) *Click* on the Windows 10 *Start Menu icon*
2) Select *All Apps*
3) Select the *Windows PowerShell folder icon*
4) *Right-click* the *Windows PowerShell icon*, and select "*run as administrator*"
5) *From the PowerShell prompt*, either type in or copy-and-paste the command:
*Get-AppXPackage -AllUsers | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register “$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml”}*
and press* Enter *on your keyboard.

It takes only a few minutes, and there will likely be some error messages scrolling by as it executes. Don't worry, usually the errors don't matter for this particular repair. 

*Exit* PowerShell and *restart your computer*, and see if your Windows 10 built-in Apps work now.

Best of luck


----------



## Nei1 (Dec 19, 2006)

> ... removed the antivirus because it had some malware on it...

Don't you hate it when that happens.

Some advice from a Win XP user? opcorn:

"MalwareBytes" [free version] is one of the best rated hardware scanners for detecting and removing malware. They've been around for a long time. https://www.malwarebytes.org/mwb-download/

You might also install SpywareBlaster. It's a free utility that fills your Hosts file with URLs that are proven malware infecters, which keeps your browsers from visiting them. I don't know what a "Host File" is, but SpywareBlaster has been around a long time, too, and I always have it on my computers. SpywareBlaster® | Prevent spyware and malware. Free download. "Brightfort" also has some forums that include internet security discussions and good virus help.

Avast! [free version] is a pretty well-rated antivirus. It's gotten a little bloated lately, and they pop up an advertisement for their "pro version" occasionally (which means it doesn't pop up advertisements). Been good for me for years. Half the world is using it.

Yes, at least install Windows Defender, but I understand it's not a very good antivirus.

Without security software, your computer could be filled with malware, it could be operating as a zombie, and therefore it could using all your computer and internet-connection resources sending out spam. MalwareBytes would get rid of that.

If you find that you really did have malware, then you might get a 2nd opinion to make sure that it's all really removed. Get Spybot Search and Destroy https://www.safer-networking.org/ They've been around a long time, and now they're highly rated, too.

If you have a solid state drive, cleanup won't take too long. If you have a hard drive, you'll be busy for a while, with all those scans and everything. Once everything is working OK, you can take a break from cleaning up for a while, but do the scans when you get a chance to confirm that all the bits of malware are really gone.

I have never stopped any of my security software from erasing anything it doesn't like on my computer. Except maybe a tracking cookie from Newegg.


----------



## jfg9836 (Feb 17, 2008)

Step 1: Backup your PC to an external USB drive. Suggested hardware would be a Seagate Backup Plus Slim. Suggested Software to do the backup would be Macrium Reflect Free Version.
Step 2. Type "System Restore" in the Search bar. I am assuming you have an HP computer. Select the System Recovery option (Restore your Computer to its original Factory State) Follow the Recovery instructions.
Don't do the Recovery until you have completed Step 1
Step 3. Now it will be necessary to reinstall each of the applications that you had previously. Do a backup periodically with your new backup tool.

This is only a brief discussion of the solution. Good luck


----------



## jfg9836 (Feb 17, 2008)

Step 2. should read.... Type "HP Recovery Manager" into the search bar.


----------



## Ricrori32 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you can still get into your computer, in your start search engine type run hit enter, now type msconfig, check selective boot options, now up top go to boot options, check safe mode and check networking hit enter. Once you have booted into your desktop uninstall all of your virus software. Now download Super AntiSpyWare free, next download Malwarebytes free, finally download Avast Free. Run Super AntiSpyWare, when it's done clean up viruses, but don't reboot, run Malwarebytes when it's done clean up viruses, run avast boot time scan and your computer should be fine after you reboot. oh to run a boot time scan in Avast look up top click scan look down to the bottom click scan for viruses next you will see a little monitor, click on the menu under it and select boot time scan, click start and reboot and you should be in business, 

Stay Blessed
RT :angel:





First off, I just want to thank anyone who has any advice at all to offer! I'll explain the situation.

About a month ago, some of my apps refused to open, crashed a few seconds in, or froze. At first I thought it was the apps themselves as one of the app producers had mentioned they were discontinuing it. However, I started having more and more other issues. Programs such as Chrome would take ages to load, programs such as Spotify and Skype would refuse to close, and I would struggle to open files I was trying to attach to emails, tweets and the like.

Since then, the problems are going a little haywire. My antivirus completely stopped working, upon launch my laptop occasionally says "Preparing Windows" and then takes me to an almost empty version of my desktop, icons and text frequently disappear, and now programs such as Photoshop refuse to open (which is a big issue considering Photoshop is important for my work). This is just a few of the problems.

At first I considered that it was a virus or malware or something. I've done numerous checks and while some stuff has been removed, the problem persists. It could be something they can't detect, but I'm unsure.

Another thing I considered was that the hard drive is failing. My laptop is about two years old, and up until now I've not really had any issues with it. It's entirely possible though. I'd rather it's not that as I can't afford to replace it and my work involves me using a computer.

I was just wondering if there's anything I can do (preferably something not too expensive) to at least get an insight into what the problem is.

Some info on my laptop:

Running: Windows 10 Home
System Type: 64 bit OS
Processor: AMD A8-4555M APU
System: HP

If you need any more details, give me a shout, and thanks again for any help![/QUOTE]


----------



## chexin51 (Jun 26, 2011)

My operating system Windows 7 had finally become unusable after 4 years.
If you try all the advise that this site offers and still you are unable to solve your problem you should try the Restore utility built into Windows and restore your computer back at least one month before you noticed the problems. If this fails you might have to do a complete Windows install which requires you backup all your data on a separate hard drive and make a list of all your valuable programs. You get an installation CD for your computer from the manufacturer ( you might have to purchase this $20-30 ) - it will include all the drivers specific to your machine and the Windows install program. Some computers ( mine was an ACER ) had a "restore to factory settings" utility installed on the computer. I did this "factory restore" and all my problems disappeared but it took a week to install all the Windows updates, Anti virus progs and utilities, and my favorite programs - it is a lot of work but I ended up with a "new" computer and I have no outstanding issues. The good part about this procedure is it forces you to make a complete backup of all your data and important programs - a proper backup is a necessity ( Hard Drive failure = all data is lost ). I hope this is helpful.


----------



## mdelvis (Oct 15, 2012)

If you have a disc go back to win 7 or better xp or try running Ubuntu. I tried 10 and it is trash.


----------



## ikesubs (Jan 27, 2008)

To save all your work next time I would suggest you take a backup with Macrium Reflect Free edition while everything is in good shape. This will back up everything so when you have a major problem all you have to do is restore everything with their restore disk which you will create and it takes about an hour and ALL problems fixed. I've done it many times on different computers. Good luck.


----------



## YoshiyaKiryu (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the help! I just wanna give a quick update on the apps situation.

So the first time I used the Powershell command was a few months ago to fix the Windows Store issue (which had been resolved in the past but decided to mess up again). That resolved a few other issues, but broke some other stuff including a large amount of Microsoft apps.

I tried it again recently to help the issue. It sorted some other issues but now my taskbar is partially unresponsive. I can right click, and I can left click on programs, but I can no longer access the start button, search, or a lot of the stuff on my toolbar. I have no idea if this is related or not, so I'm searching for a solution to fix it.

On a positive note, a while beforehand, I resolved an issue I had with my touchpad, so there's something!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Did you ever have a chance to run the Diagnostics yet? If not, definitely give them a try. If the hardware is failing: it is helpful to know. (Software fixes can't help faulty hardware).

For the continuing issues with the built-in apps, try the Apps Troubleshooter:
Run the troubleshooter for Windows apps - Windows Help -

If your malware infection was severe enough, it could have damaged your system files. We can try a few things to see if they need a little cleaning up. You might also want to run a full-system antivirus/antimalware scan once a week or so - for a while, to make sure that no malware is sneaking back in to cause trouble.

To help check the health of the system files:
1) *Right-click* the *Windows 10 Start Menu icon*
2) Select *Command Prompt (Admin)*
3) Select* Yes* to the question "*Do you want to allow this app to make changes to your PC?*"
4) At the command prompt, type *sfc /scannow*

The process shouldn't take very long, but be patient & let it finish.

If it finishes with no problems - very good. If it "finds but cannot fix" corrupted files, try using the DISM tool described below to help with that.

*Running DISM online*

It's best to have a good and fast Internet connection for this method, and to make sure there is no malware presence on the computer beforehand.

1) *Right-click* the *Windows Start Menu icon*
2) From the menu, select *Command Prompt (Admin)*
3) To the question "*Do you want to allow this app to make changes to your computer?*", select *Yes*
7) Type in the following command: *Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

This can take quite a while - it varies a lot from machine to machine, and the speed of the Internet connection can add extra time when slow. Even if the "Percentage Complete" stops for a long time at a certian percentage, wait it out: it's fairly normal for the percentage displayed to not get refreshed for quite a long time.

Hope it goes well.

_________________________

(I'm assuming the system is out of warranty? ... if not, and the diagnostics show faulty hardware, the warranty might cover it. If the warranty has expired, let us know which parts fail diagnostics & we might be able to give you options for repairs)


----------

